# What is owning an arabian like?



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

i grew up on an arabian/half arabian breeding farm & for a long time as a kid i didn't know any other type of horse existed. i am fascinated by other breeds but i don't think i can bring myself to buy any other breed. 

they are smart, interested in people, playful, downright silly. in my experience the geldings just as much as the mares. they have the endurance to do anything you ask and they will work themselves into the ground for you. 

i think people don't like them because they tend to be flighty, spooky, and snorting all the **** time. personally for a trail horse i find that useful. i like that they are aware of their surroundings and interested, and if you work with them properly they will trust your leadership and spooking wont be a problem.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Just remember that most hot-bloods - aka TBs, Arabs, Saddlebreds, etc - tend to have a different mindset than your stock horses. Of course, everything is on a case by case basis for the most part, but they do think differently. Mine, for example, is darn near too smart for his own good, curious almost to a fault, and assumes that a cute expression will get him whatever he wants. He's very intelligent, he's energetic, and he lives to please. Show him something once and he may be confused, but give him a little time and the next time he'll likely know exactly what you want from him. Being energetic, I've been told he's crazy and unsafe. Did I mention that he'll lunge in an arena around me with or without a line, even with other horses in there? He's very curious and expressive. It's almost like he wears his thoughts and his emotions in HD (high definition) compared to the more laid back counterparts. He can be a little sensitive - meaning he almost takes it personally if he gets admonished. Personally, I've found Arabians far easier to train from ground to saddle than almost any stock-type. Of course, there are exceptions, but it's my personal experience of working many types of breeds over 16 years.

As far as people not liking them, they are a very misunderstood breed - there's no doubt about that. They're smart. I mean very smart. They test boundaries constantly. They know exactly what they can get away with and what they can't. They are more than happy to see what new people will let them do without realizing it. They do tend to have a lot more energy, which can make a lot of people very uncomfortable. Unfortunately, you'll always have the stereotypical Arabs that give the breed their bad rep, but that's most often a product of their handling (and occasionally of their breeding).

One of my favorite responses to someone's "Crazy Ay-rab" remark when they find out that's what I have is, "He's not crazy - he's smart. I prefer a horse that knows how to think." 

As a coming 4 year old, he acts just like a 15/16 kid. As a fresh 3 year old, he acted just like a 12 year old kid. You have to put it in perspective, if that makes sense.

ETA: I agree with the silly and playful remark. I hear stories often about my gelding's antics and everyone gets a kick out of them. He is goofy and playful to the max, lol.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I owned one, well my daughter did but I took care of him, rode him, trained him, etc. he's gone now. He spoiled me for other horses, when my horse is no longer with me or rideable (paints, I had them when the Arab still was alive, in fact he weaned my horse), I will be purchasing an Arab. I want to recapture that magic.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

My first pony was a little welsh/Arab cross, I got him when he was four and was told he had never been ridden (just found out from an old cowboy that that wasn't true, he just dumped EVERYONE who got on him and was headed to the glue factory until I got him, glad I didn't know that 24 years ago, I might have been scared of him!) My ten year old self trained him that spring, and only had one real issue (getting him used to the sound of a whip so he wouldn't bolt if someone near me used one). That pony would go anywhere and do anything for me. We would load him into the back of the pickup truck to haul him to 4-h shows, I rode him down the roads, swam in the Puget Sound with him, you name it, we did it. I even taught him to lay down and let me dismount so he could roll in the sand on the beach, and then wait for me to get back on before he stood up again.

I currently own two Arabs, one was a sherrif's mount and a certified search and rescue horse. The other was a racehorse, I just took him through 20 hours of mounted police training and although he looked a lot more nervous than the other horses at the start of the training, he did phenomenally well. He is a very nervous, energetic horse, but if he feels he can depend on you he will literally do anything you ask. Sometimes I think he wishes he could climb on my back and hide from the scary things. I find the key with both of them is to be very firm, very calm, and flat out INSIST on whatever it is I am asking. They don't object nearly as hard as my Morgan mare (my true love), and they learn SO FAST!! 

The downside of learning as quickly as they do is that if you are a nervous rider, you teach the horse to be scared, and riding a truly scared Arab is like riding a hurricane. You have to be their 'safe place'. If you are their safe place, it really doesn't matter how much they snort or look sideways, because they're just trying to say "hey, look mom! its a horse-eating cement berm! What should I do????" When you say, well of course you should walk right by it because everything I ask you to do is safe, they just walk right by, with a little more snorting. The one arab of mine, when he's nervous and I"m on the ground, will nudge me with his nose to try to turn me in the direction of what he's nervous about. It's pretty sweet really.... If I turn and look, and give him a pat, he gets quiet again and ignores it.

If snorting and blowing makes you nervous, an Arab may not be a good choice for you, but if you can stay calm and relaxed, by all means, go for it!

Just my 50 cents!
Kathy


----------



## jenainy (Oct 21, 2011)

It's never boring! My boy is amusing, clever and I love him to pieces!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Hmm,what is owning an Arab like? FREAKING FUN! lol. I've never owned a purebred Arab,just crosses,but as long as you don't mind a little spunk and energy and smarts,you'll enjoy it..


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

I was once told that the difference between training a stock horse vs training an Arab goes something like this...

Stock horse - turn left when I do this or I will have to follow it up with a 2x4

Arab - look, there is something really kewl over there and we should go find out what it is!


Every time in my life I have gone for a breed other than Arab, I have regretted it. Arabs are dorks, they want to exlpore, they want to RUN. I have owned several who simply couldn't walk. One filly I had simply didn't have a speed slower than a jig. Out on trail with other horses, we woudl do our light trot as everyone else walked. 

I love the personality of the Arab. I love to watch them play, and I love to be on thier backs while they play. 

Where they get a bad rep is that many people expect a dead head stock horse. Arabs can be very opinionated and unless you prove to them that you are the top horse, they will walk all over you. With the current trends in horseman to never say "no" to a horse, an Arab turns into an unruly monster who is bored and will get distructive.

As a breed, they also can be light in the front end. At least they will tend to toss thier head when they are happy. At worse they will toss the whole front end when they are happy - yes, I mean rearing.

They are good to go for 6 to 8 hours of hard riding, and ready to go again the next day - especially if there is running involved.

I love them.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

My Egyptian Arab is clever, smart, and witty. He's silly and knows when I really mean something and when I'm slipping up. He's reluctantly brave (he may not like where I'm pointing him, but he'll go), can run for hours and hours and is very athletic. His energy is boundless (he can maintain a canter while other horses/people walk). He's very sweet and willing to work with me, even if he's hurting. He learns tricks pretty fast (I can wave my right or left hand and he will pick up the corresponding front leg) and is very food motivated! He is opinionated and his temper tantrums are silly. He is always willing to try for me, even when he doesn't know what I want.

I don't like saying things like "always" or "never", but I don't know that I'll ever own another breed.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

So I thought about this last night and I wanted to add a few things. Last summer I got bullied into taking a very nicely bred 2 1/2 year old filly, polish and Egyption lines. She should have started her career as a show horse as a weanling in halter, but somehow got missed. 

In fact, she didn't get touched by human hands until two weeks before I got sent home with her. To say she was a wild chid is an understatment. Firefly reminds me a LOT of a filly I had when I was my daughter's name, so I tell her if she ever doesn't want her, I do. 

Anyway. As Firefly started to get tame, she started to think that she was much smarter than these pesky humans. She gained a stubbon streak that twice included hooves flying. We went through three weeks of dominance and respect which culiminated as a full join up with my daughter (we do Monty Roberts join ups).

That was that. Dominace and respect issues over. The stable owner, who puts her in and out of her stall every day (and who is a stock horse person) has commented that it was like a light switch was turned on and suddently Firefly is a joy to work with, very respectful. 

Now, not all Arabs are this extreme, the respect issue is usually handled as a weanlling; however, if it isn't, and it doesn't get handled, most weekend hores owners don't know how to get past it and the horse becomes a terror. This is where Arabs get that BAD reputation. Well, that and some people can't stand the jiggy - but not all Arabs jig. My gelding walks nicely, but my daughter's filly is going to jig. 

If you don't have the skills to push an Arab past that respect issues stage, get an older horse who is respectful. You will find a best friend who loves going out with you probably more than you will know.


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

I love arabians, I was drawn to them for their beauty, stayed for their trainable minds and fell in love with their souls.

Athletic, strong, bold, and a great sense of humour!

I find them easy to train, and 
great to ride, with every breed there are certain lines that tend to excel better in certain disciplines and uses.









This my old Black stalllion performing the opening act at the Skoal Rodeo many years ago, he was a young stallion then.

I love all breeds but the arabians seems tailored to suit me and what I love in a horse.

Kristine


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

An analogy that I hope is helpful: some people like a Lab, some people like a Jack Russell.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Northern said:


> An analogy that I hope is helpful: some people like a Lab, some people like a Jack Russell.



Lol... I was going to say something like that.

Owning an Arabian is like owning a 900lb Jack Russel puppy. Full of mischief, lots of energy, everything is exciting to them, but always back to their human for attention and love.


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Northern said:


> An analogy that I hope is helpful: some people like a Lab, some people like a Jack Russell.


 
Ditto. I have 3 half Arabians and a Rat Terrier.


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

and I hyper little mixed breed.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

My mom sold an 11 year old Arab mare to someone who admitted that they had never even thought of ever wanting one. They had heard so much of the stereotype Arabian, that they were very unsure of considering a purebred Arab. But she sounded perfect for what they were looking for, and so they took a look. The wife was stunned that a purebred Arab mare could stand calmly for mounting, not walk forward until you asked, and was very relaxed. They were very impressed with her and proved to them that just because a horse is a purebred Arabian, doesn't mean that they are some crazy, wild, can't stand still, insurance liability. 

My oldest sister has two Arabians with one more on the way. The mother is 27 years young, high energy and loves to go. With a child, she is a babysitter. With a familiar adult, she will race her shadow. If she sees a nice, flat straight stretch with that familiar rider, she will lope in place if you don't let her out. Unless you get off her back, then she hangs her head totally depressed and offended that you didn't want to join her on her quest for ultimate speed. She has a bit of snort and blow, but loves to explore. Her daughter is 18 years old and is the absolutely sweetest horse, and the only thing that intimidates her are llamas. That is the only thing that has fazed her and made her believe that she could be eaten. She didn't bolt, but it was the closest she has ever come. She has the stocky polish build from her sire, and the most laid back personality. My sister hopes that she throws that sweetness into her foal with a body build more similar to the sire (he also has a really nice, laid back personality but has more snort and blow).


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol my dad had an arab gelding that was terrified of llamas. He would just freeze in his tracks and tremble! Poor guy. My first horse was an arab. She is super sweet with people who are uncomfortable around horses, but if you know how to ride, you better pay attention because she bucks, rears, and darts in directions you don't plan on going. I also had an arab/saddlebred, she was the most gorgeous horse, and had so much personality. She would get so mad if I rode a horse other than her, she would watch and then turn her back on me when I went to apologize to her, lol. She was a one person horse, she did not like my family. She was the jiggy horse that had to prance the whole 5 mile trail ride. And that is what it was, a prance. Tail up, neck arched, gorgeous prance. I felt like she could understand what I said to her, she was just so smart. I would totally own one again. There is another JG Key To Your Dreams filly on craigslist that I want so bad, as that was her daddy.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

My first two horses were full Arab and a very Arab Quarab.
I of course loved them to death and didn't know any different on their personality quirks. Both were so athletic I could ride for weeks on end without worrying about their feet, legs, backs, perfect tough mares for a young girl to ride the tar out of!
I trained my Quarab myself at 11! My parents literally threw the 18 month old mare into the pasture and said there you go. Being that she was part Arab is probably the only reason I'm still alive today! Once she fought off a pack of dogs when we were out trail riding, saved me, and came back to me instead of tearing off home. I haven't found another mare like her. Riding my non-Arab's now is like riding dead lice, but I need that right now. In the future? A big sturdy Arab all the way!

When I was in Egypt I exercised a group of racing Arabian studs. I'm talking about full tilt galloping over sand dunes, miles upon end, never a break, often times barefoot and holding on for dear life! Most exciting time of my life! Could my shuffle footed QH or even my RNSH at home then done that? Never. 
I loved how collected and brave they were, arched necks, dancing feet, light as air gaits. Totally blew my stereotypes of stallions and Egyptian Arabians out of the water. They were gentle, so well started, you would never have known they were studs. The first horse I started riding there looked EXACTLY like the black stallion, when they brought him out of the dark black house/barn he was rearing, blowing, dancing! At first all I could see were the whites of his eyes rolling in there! I had a heart attack and couldn't believe I was about to ride him and at that time I thought I was invinceable! The handlers asked me if I wanted to go western or english... Uhhh, WESTERN! As soon as I got on he was completely a different horse, I rode him and the others english every day after that.

I absolutely love an Arabian or a cross. Brains, stamina, sound, and absolutely breathtaking. Of course any horse can be flighty or untrustworthy without proper handling, but if you get a good Arab you'll never look back!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The arabs bred them to be real people horses. Altho many are a bit energetic they also listen well. Arabs can often be disciplined with a low "quit". They are sensitive both to voice and touch. I find many qh don't like them "too flightly". Arabs aren't flightly, they just look like they are.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

When the uninformed put down arabians always remember.... Success breeds contempt.
They are beautiful, spirited, loyal, and sensitive,
All these qualities result in a horse that has in its history changed the world.
Within 100 years of Mohammeds revelation the muslims conqured an empire larger than Rome. They did it on the back of the Arabian horse.
Their use in developing and refining the modern horse is a historical fact without dispute.
Their is an arabian for any activity you wish to pursue. All you need do is look and not very hard. Shalom


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

I rode an Arabian mare for five years and despite not technically owning her, for those five years she was _mine_. I fully believe that the horse chooses the rider, and with Arabs that is more true than with any other breed. I have never felt so safe on another horse as I did on that mare on a good day. On a bad day...I have never been more terrified. 

I fell off of her countless times, but at least 90% of the time it was my fault. She also saved me from falling more times than I can count. And every single time I fell she would stop, turn, and come back to nose at me, as if to say; 'What are you doing down there?'. She taught me more than any other horse I've ever ridden, and not just about riding. Yes, she could be flighty, spooked at shadows, bolted for no apparent reason, and reared on more than one occasion. But she took care of me.

If I had the chance to buy another Arabian like her, I do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My first and second horses were Arabians and I ADORED them! And I was green as grass when I got my first horse. No riding lessons, no mentors to speak of. My only experience was with rental horses. And I rode trails, by myself, and had to ride through a busy neighborhood to get to the trails. My Arabians took my everywhere I wanted to go. 

So I got my first Arabian and he was lazy and gentle and took good care of me. And while I still owned him, I got my second Arabian who was more spirited and energetic and full of life and loved to run! I got so sick of hearing the "crazy Arab" comments that finally I just had to say "hey, the proof is in the pudding." These horses carry me all over the place safely and I ride everyday, in the city, by myself most of the time. If they were crazy horses I would have been killed a long time ago, lol! 

I just loved them! Kept them until they passed away at ages 24 and 26. I now own other breeds just because that's what I ended up with when shopping for trail horses, but I would own another Arabian in a second, assuming it was well trained and large enough to carry me. 

I now own a Missouri Fox Trotter who is very much like my Arabians were. Sensitive, energetic, maybe a touch spooky, but oh-so-in-tune with you and trusting once you have gained her trust. I love that quality about Arabians. I called my Fox Trotter my "big Arabian." :lol:

All that and beautiful too. What more could you ask for?

Yeah, I also have friends who dislike Arabians. They just don't "get it." They like a horse that doesn't challenge them I guess. More like a dictatorship. Rider demands, horse responds. With Arabians, it's more like a partnership. Like your riding with your best friend- your horse.


----------



## flyinghooves (Jan 25, 2012)

I LOVE these stories! They sound like amazing horses


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I too have heard the stories of the hot blooded arabian not so long ago. I have always loved the breed ever since I can remember and have the most wonderful fortune of having one in my life at present and also when I was a teen. My partner is a half arab half american saddlebred and in some people's opinion two hot blooded horses in one equals danger. He is unlike the quater horses where I board him and I think some people are intimidated by him-some were outright frightened by him. He is a smaller horse with a larger than life persona-which is why I love him. He is very intuitive and lets you know exactly how he is feeling. I am never more secure on any other horse than I am with him. He has an intelligence unrivaled by any horse at the barn and I would trust my life with him. When we canter in the field it feels like we are untouchable- in our own little world- flying across the grass as one being.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I know what you mean, paintlover. I live riding my friend's nsh out on the trails. He's almost 24 and still has a lot of power.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

subbing


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm so spoiled by my Arabians and halfs. They are as everyone says, so smart and in tune with their person. I bought a cremello stallion for a color/half Arab breeding program and while he's very sweet, he's just SUCH a QH. I mentioned to someone that bouncing ideas off and Arab is like using a real tight trampoline, you get instant feed back. The QH is more like, "huh? were you talking to me?" and you may or may not get feed back. The Arabs are a lot less fearful over all than the QH, they may spook and snort and blow, but it's mostly for show. My stallion walks in, around, under the flappy blue tarp and stands peeking out at me, after he spooked once. The QH is more, "NOPE, no way, no how, not even maybe." about the whole thing. He'll eventually desensitize to it, but it's going to take a concerted and deliberate effort on my part to make it happen. Given his druthers, he'll avoid it forever. The Arab's natural curiosity compells them to go check it out and by doing that, they get right past most scarey stuff. 

Riding my Arabs is like another poster said, riding with my best friend. I don't need to have another human to go riding, I just go.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

The first thing is, get a good one. Some bloodlines are better than others for pleasure horses. There are plenty of crazy arabians out there(like any other breeds). There are some super spooky ones, I have seen the good and the bad. I work with a bad one, get fed up, end up with a few other breeds for a while, but always come back to them.

The first horse i did compeditive trail with was an arab. He had been through many owners before us and wasn't super interested in people. He was a great trail horse though. After him I worked with a few different arabs and I was impressed with the fire, personality, intelligence and conection with people.

Then I worked with a gorgeous, well bred, well broke arab mare. She spooked at every thing, all the time. The arena was ok, but it didn't matter how many miles we put on her, trail rides were exhausting. She was lacking the intelligence side of things. She spooked when her foal was a few days old and stepped on his hock. Then she spooked in the pasture and nearly ran him over. She was not mentally a good example of her breed. She is now a ladies pleasure horse, and is ridden almost exclusively indoors.

I rescued koko from an auction. His owners thought he was crazy. What he was was a big, athletic, powerful diva. When we had a good day, we were like one creature, i could walk/t/c gallop bareback with a string around his neck. it was amazing. On bad days he would buck me off on a whim, throw tantrums, and generally act like a total diva. I sold him to hard core endurance racers.

I just got Lady and I'm so excited. She 'talks' back to me, doesnt have the spook or the crazy side, but she can snort with the best of them. Never a dull day with an arabian. My dog is a mutt, but basically the canine version of Lady.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I've never had a bond with a horse like the bond I have with my two part-arabs.

Monty is totally bipolar, he can go from dead quiet to BAM in five seconds flat, but he's so smart and athletic. I'd have another Monty in a heartbeat. 

Satin is Monty's polar opposite, she is so calm and settled and such an easy little horse to work with. SO smart, but she's cheeky and pushy, and would walk all over a soft or nervous handler. With the wrong person she would end up dangerous because respect is something that has to be earned, and that has to continue to be earned. You can't let it slip, you have to demand it every second you're working with her or she gets rude.

I'd have another part-arab without hesitation, I love them and the challenge they present. They are the best horses, but they need the right person.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

"What is owning an Arabian like?"
In one word: interactive. Fun. Oops, that's 2 words.
I thought I grew up with some pretty smart breeds: Danish Warmblood, Fjords, and my Morgan babies that I trained, bonded with, and loved so dearly.
Then along came SMART, silly, passionate, lively Abu. I don't know how to describe it, and it will probably sound a little creepy, but he could communicate with me in a way that none of the previous horses could. If a saddle hurt him, I immediately knew it. If he was scared, I knew what was scaring him, hungry, lonely, etc. I could see some real intelligence in those gentle eyes. I say "interactive", because I felt like he was a partner in his training and riding (and everything else). He always had something to say about things. Sometimes we disagreed, and in the end he agreed with me.
My Abu would ***** his ears, lift his head, and snort at things, but he would rarely slow his pace, and never actually spooked. I think a lot of people mistake the alertness for spookiness.
My biggest challenge with him was his intelligence (thank goodness he didn't have thumbs). He would learn things so very quickly. That meant that he also learned bad habits quickly. I had to watch every step to make sure I wasn't teaching him something I didn't want him to learn.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

The very first horse I ever really rode was an Anglo-Arab -- Thoroughbred X Arabian. Great mix for a beginner, eh? This mare never put a foot wrong. She never spooked, she never shied... she was steady as a rock. I'm a very nervous person by nature and she never took advantage of me. She took care of me, but never took advantage of the fact that I didn't know how to ask her to move forward or to stop. She listened to my hesitant cues and she never bullied me. I credit this horse with teaching me how to adore horses as completely as I do.

However, my heart belongs to the Standardbred. I love Arabians, and I always will... but I will probably never own a breed other than a Standardbred.


----------



## EquineCookies (Mar 22, 2012)

It's so much fun. 

I own a 15 year old pure Arab mare and she's smart, curious, sweet, tolerant, fairly calm, and such a character. Yes, sometimes she is excitable and crazy, but most of the time she's very calm and easy to handle. She never takes advantage of me, and always looks out for me. She's my first horse and a favourite among the lesson kids. She has the experience under her belt, but also needs the right rider to get the most out of her. 

I take lessons, board my horse, bought my horse from and live two minutes away from an Arabian stable. Their horses don't have a single mean bone in their bodies, they are all quite easy to handle but do have a tendency to be spirited, as with almost all Arabians. They aren't like stock horses which are almost always docile but they are a good match for horse people who have handled them and been around them a lot, and know their personality.

My mare is one of the best horses I've ever met. Her experience and personality makes her perfect for me. It's very rewarding owning an Arabian, I certainly don't regret it! I can't imagine owning any other breed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## klaatu (Jun 16, 2012)

I think every arab is different.. I have one arab mare who was fantastic and didnt put a foot wrong, but then had another one who would be fine one day, and then wouldnt let you ride her the next. And then i have gelding who has the sweetest friendliest nature ever, but spooks at everything!
stick to clydesdales  haha


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I've owned Arabians most all of my life (I'm 55), most people who don't like them just don't know how to train them (with a few exceptions). Arabians won't put up with any rough handling, and are very quick to learn. They're sensitive and smart, you can't "force" them, you have to train them. That said, they are the best horse you will ever ride. They can go down a trail and they can go western, do reining, and go English and do dressage. Their disposition can't be beat, they love people and will work their hearts out for you. Mine were mellow and quiet, anyone could handle them, even my elderly mother who never rode a horse in her life (she could even lead my gelding who was not gelded until he was 7 years old). I used mine occasionally for beginner lessons. They are not any more excitable or any more crazy than any other breed, but they won't put up with forceful or rough training like some other breeds will. Mine were never spooky, and never flighty. However, the current methods of how they are shown at halter is not doing them any favors though, it is the fault of the owners and handlers because they whip the halter horses up into a frenzy before they take them into the ring to be shown at halter, and the horses are all shown in a crazed manner. The Arabian Sport Horse shows are a better way to showcase the natural talent of the Arabian.


----------



## Rhen (Feb 20, 2012)

Shaatier my Arab/Qtr was one of the best horses I EVER had the privilge to know!! He was Sweet, Smart, Goofy, Willing, I could go on and on!!! I heard the whole "There so spooky and Uncontrolable" stories also. But I'm a true believer in the there are exceptions in all breeds!!! Shaatier did almost anything you asked 90% of the time. He like any horse had his bad days! But I will tell u this..........I had him for 7 years, not a lame day! no serious health or feet probles EVER!!! Oh not to mention.........DO they make em any prettier then a ARABIAN??????


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I was one of THREE people (edited to add: out of over 20) who was able to get their horse to walk between two rows of lit road flares at a clinic yesterday.

Arabians rule!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I've been working with a horse that's an Arab X and the X is more dominant. I get very frustrated because I keep thinking, "Jeeeeezzzzzzzz US what is wrong with this thing? My other horses (all Arabs) don't act like this." and then I find out it's pretty typical for the X breed to be a little bullheaded and stupid when learning new things.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I have also noticed that in the intense heat 100* + the Arabs here tolerate the heat far better thatn the QH and TBs.
They keep their condition and sweat less. Even when ridden in the heat. Shalom


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> I have also noticed that in the intense heat 100* + the Arabs here tolerate the heat far better thatn the QH and TBs.
> They keep their condition and sweat less. Even when ridden in the heat. Shalom


This is very true! When it breaks 100 my silly horse will try to get his buddies to do exercise time and run around. They'll give a few half hearted trot steps and give up and he will then gallop around alone.

I've always wondered if the subtypes of Arabs have distinctions between them in terms of heat tolerance and endurance. You'd think the more desert bred ones would top the list.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> they may spook and snort and blow, but it's mostly for show.


THIS! My yearling decided to go nuts the other day when I was shaking off a feed bag to put in the burn pile. Snorting, white eyes, ears up, bolting from here to there. I just looke at him and said "Really?" he instantly stopped, walked over, then stood on the bag and started trying to chew on it! He had NO fear of the bag, he just thought the racing around was a fun game.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

They are fun, fun, fun and like to go, go, go!! From my experience, they are always thinking and you have to keep one step ahead of them. I think that's why some people don't like them, they'll out think their owners/trainers! Most are clowns and will come running across the pasture to be by you and "help" with whatever project you're doing. I like all the breeds, but Arabians are my favorite.

I know a Quarter horse breeder that told me once that he likes his QHs but when he wants to ride, he'll go get his Arab and hit the trails!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

If you want a super quiet, sedate, meander down the trail type horse, most arabs are not for you.

They are often firey and full of life. I adore riding mine, but I would never put an inexperienced rider on her. I can totally see charging into battle on her, she is spirited and fearless.

I think they get a bad reputation because they dont like being pushed around, they are built to cover long distances at a good pace, are very spirited and dont tolerate mistakes as well as a colder breed.


----------



## blondieandbomayan (Jun 4, 2012)

I've had two Arabs so far and live next to a breeder whose stallion won working cow at the arabian nationals last year[he is an outstanding horse with an amazing personality]. there is no other that can compare to an arabian. i lost my first arabian that my best friend had given me years before while i was out of town and my neighbor who had been the one with him when he was put down graciously gave me one of her geldings when i was ready to move on months later. Bo has been with me for almost two years. he is the biggest prankster and attention hog. i had a small party and he had to be in the middle of everything. arabians are so hardy also. My uncle is currently training Bo for me[he used to apprentice under a well known trainer in Texas] and since bo is a very picky eater he has lost quite a bit of weight[he was on the fat side to begin with though]. he is worked in southern louisiana heat almost every day weather permitting for hours and never shows signs of slowing down. I dont think i can ever stray from the arabian breed. they are just too loyal, caring, and willingly to go the distance for their person


----------



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

It's always been my dream to own an Arabian (I'm 50 yrs old). I had a gorgeous gray gelding when I met my 1st husband. Dusty came to me scared and flighty, etc. Within a few weekds I had an "in-your-pocket" horse! If my husband hadn't screwed up training him, he'd have been fantastic (I was pregnant and couldn't) A year ago, I got my hands on a yearling black stallion! Jet is now gelded....no question of that ever. I can't wait to get him started. His brother was started this year.....bro knew what a halter was and that was the extent of his "training" to date. 15 minutes of ground work and then a saddle was put on. 15 minutes of ground work under saddle and the trainer mounted and rode. Most of Nissr's babies are this easy and often turn out to be kids horses. What is like to own and Arabian? Think of walking out your door every day and seeing that wonderfully beautiful Arabian high nose and tail running in your pasture....in other words....there ARE NO words to describe them. I truly believe they are the royalty of horses.


----------



## BellaIris (Jul 21, 2012)

Belle had had only three rides on her when I rode her for the first time, and my first thought was "This is the sweetest, most willing horse I've ever met." I had to have her, and that's how I got my first Arabian. 
I think the reason Arabians get a bad rap is that they _are_ spirited and hot-blooded, it's just that that's not a bad thing. A spirited horse is willing, attentive, and ready to listen to you when asked. One that is uncontrollable is crazy or spoiled, and I don't think there are any more crazy Arabs than other breeds. I love my Arabs and am so glad I took a chance on this noble breed.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I will say though, they seem to be very good or very bad. There is no better mount than a good Arab, and no worse horse to own than a bad one. Also one of their greatest strengths is one of their largest faults : determination. On your side it will carry you through a 100 mile race and throught situations that could have been deadly on a lesser mount. Turned against you it is the most agrivating quality imaginable , made worse by the fact that you can't demand something from an Arab, you must ask nicely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Éowyn is an Arab x, not full Arab, but I think she has a lot of the mannerisms. I've only had her for a couple months so I'm still getting used to her. Her body language is TOTALLY different from my previous horses (mostly QHs) - her head is higher, her ears and eyes are always moving, but she's not at all spooky. She is SMART and gets pouty very quickly if I don't give her a lot of positive reinforcement when she does something right (even if it's just a quick "Good girl!" or pat on the neck) I've always admired Arabs but was a bit scared off by their reputation. So far, though, she's shaping up to be one of (if not the best) horses I've ever had!


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

I love what another poster said about riding an Arabian being like riding your best friend. That couldn't be more accurate. My problem is, I have 3 best friends! I hadn't planned on the youngest one, but he kinda got dropped in my lap. My eldest is the light of my life, but my little black mare is such a special girl. Each one gets jealous of the others when I spend time with the others. Beauty has finally started getting along with my older gelding, but she puts her ears back and bares her teeth at my youngster. They all want their "mommy time" (hence my screen name). I've ridden many different breeds in my lifetime, but owning and riding Arabs is like nothing else. I feel such a bond with them. I think of it more as a partnership than ownership. They are smart and that sometimes gets them into trouble. They do get bored easily so you have to vary your routine with them, especially when you are riding them. If you choose to share your life with an Arabian, you will never regret it.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

lol my half-Arabian gets jealous. Dreadfully so. He HATES my new TB because she's getting all the attention. Loves everybody unless they get more attention than he does, and then he hates them.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

They do have personality. That above all else makes them special.
When people disbarge the breed though i generally find they want a horse without spirit or able to think for itself.
I enjoy riding but want to be reminded that the partner in this activity can and does think for itself.
I want a horse not a robot. Shalom


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I didn't want to take the time to read through this entire thread, so I'm just going to answer the initial question...

I was raised with quarter horses. My dad HATES Arabians with a passion and has absolutely nothing good to say about them. However, my dad also just wants a horse that will submit and do its job without question and no matter what he asks it to do. I use the word submit because he "cowboys around" his horses and more or less muscles them around until they do what he wants, then, once they get what he wants them to do, he works on having lighter hands as we ride western. Quarter horses are great for that kind of mentality (they were cowboy horses after all!), though I would say I disagree with some of his training approaches. For him, the ideal horse is an unquestioning command-following beast.

This is the best way to ruin your Arabian. I got my first Arabian this last year and we have been training for and competing in endurance, and the first thing I will tell you is that these horses are EMOTIONAL. It's like having a girlfriend - they need your love, attention, patience, and for you to work with them rather than just work them. They're so smart and have incredible personalities, but you have to be ready for it. If not, they will turn into the fire-breathing dragons non-Arabian people seem to believe they are. However, if you work with them at their level and are ready for the commitment and love these horses need, they can be the very best horse you've ever owned.

I bought my Arabian directly from his breeder when he was 7. He wasn't neglected, but he also didn't have regular work and training, and he definitely didn't have "his" person, since there were all the other horses to work with. When I got him, he would set back bug-eyed and with flared nostrils even at a squeaky gate. And I made the mistake of not taking time to bond with him first. Though he improved in general in the next month or two, by the end of the second month he could NOT be caught - and he figured out all our tricks for catching him so we had to rope him and moved him to a stall. That was not a fun day and I was this > | | close to selling him. However, with the encouragement of an ever-so-supportive non-horsey husband (who I'm sure also didn't want to have to buy another horse), I went out and brushed him, turned him out in the arena and simply approached and gave him treats, and did minimal riding. Basically, I was forced to take the time to bond with him, and bond we did. He is now the best horse I've ever owned. As for the spooking, he's learned to trust me. He'll let me know when he's nervous, and if I give him a second to get himself together (no longer than a few seconds), I can ask him to keep moving and he'll trust that if I say it's ok, it's ok. On the other hand, if I just force him to keep going, he's got a 180-degree spin that would give give a reining horse a run for his money! When he does spook, he's never gone and lost his mind, either. Rather, he might give a little start, but with a quick "woah" or "easy" and it's back to work like nothing happened. I ride mine in endurance in a side pull, and we just experienced this when there was a HUGE thunderclap - less than a mile away - right before we came back into camp. We had our little start and then settled right down, but it turns out that multiple horses in camp ran through their corrals or broke their leads when they got spooked. He also got himself stuck with his face pressed up against the trailer at 1AM on the same ride and woke me up with a few strong pulls. However, once he knew I was there to rescue him, he stopped pulling and patiently waited while I got him loose even though he was obviously scared to death (and I was too!). Without this trust, I would never have been able to keep him, but with it, it is the best experience I've ever had with a horse and we have to use it ever time we work together.

Arabians hold you accountable for everything, so they're not for everyone. But I've been told that people who don't like Arabians are just people who aren't smart enough for them lol. As for me, I don't think I could ever buy another non-Arabian. Then again, I don't know if I could juggle two girlfriends!


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

Great post. One thing I forgot to mention. Everyone who meets our horses falls in love with them. Before we had our own place we used to board them. Every place we boarded told us that they were the friendliest and best behaved horses they ever met. I'm a riding instructor and when parents bring their kids for lessons, they repeatedly tell me that they are amazed by our horses and their personalities, and by how affectionate and well behaved they are. They have their own fan club - when I see people that know themthe first thing they ask is "How are the horses."


----------



## reideespana (Jul 29, 2012)

I've never rode an Arab or an Arab cross, but I wouldn't shun riding one. The only problem I have with them is their appearance. The eyes really unsettle me and they always look really thin and icky ;-; Though I saw a crossbred once that didn't have as exaggerated features as a purebred and it looked really pretty. *totally unhelpful XD*


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

reideespana said:


> I've never rode an Arab or an Arab cross, but I wouldn't shun riding one. The only problem I have with them is their appearance. The eyes really unsettle me and they always look really thin and icky ;-; Though I saw a crossbred once that didn't have as exaggerated features as a purebred and it looked really pretty. *totally unhelpful XD*



You must have seen some very poorly bred Arabians, then. None of mine have ever been 'thin and icky'. :?

Please to ignore the chestnut in the third picture. He's not an Arab, but a TB. :wink:


----------



## reideespana (Jul 29, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> You must have seen some very poorly bred Arabians, then. None of mine have ever been 'thin and icky'. :?
> 
> Please to ignore the chestnut in the third picture. He's not an Arab, but a TB. :wink:


Maybe. The ones I saw were like when you type Arabian horse into google. It had really stick like legs and a tiny neck >.< If it was grey it would have reminded me of a skeleton XD

Those horses are lovely though, that I could live with XD


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

The Arabs you saw were probably halter bred and its a somewhat new fad to have them look like a greyhound.
You also need to understand that those horses also have "makeup" on their faces and have been shaved around their eyes.
I don't like the look either.
In their natural state an arab can't be beat for beauty IMO. Shalom


----------



## reideespana (Jul 29, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> The Arabs you saw were probably halter bred and its a somewhat new fad to have them look like a greyhound.
> You also need to understand that those horses also have "makeup" on their faces and have been shaved around their eyes.
> I don't like the look either.
> In their natural state an arab can't be beat for beauty IMO. Shalom


makes sense. They look half starved XD


----------



## ikels (Aug 1, 2012)

I have 3 arabians all of which are sweet but they are quite high spirited, if you aren't an experienced rider I wouldn't recommend an Arabian because they are free spirits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

reideespana said:


> Maybe. The ones I saw were like when you type Arabian horse into google. It had really stick like legs and a tiny neck >.< If it was grey it would have reminded me of a skeleton XD
> 
> Those horses are lovely though, that I could live with XD


Just to second the other response to this post, from what I understand, Arabs are almost split into two categories now - halter horses and sport horses. In fact, they even have different Arab shows for the two types. The halter horses are bred for the extreme - scooped faces, swan necks, and the twiggy type look. And just like any halter horse, a good mind isn't exactly the tope priority either. The sport horses are bred to be true to what Arabians have been bred for for thousands of years - to be supreme athletes. This includes both their physique and mentality. I can't stand the halter horse types. They're exotic looking, that's for sure, but I want a horse that will actually DO something and be smart about it to boot! If you want a prime example of an athlete, just google the Arabian Sporthorse Nationals. (Disclaimer - these are generalizations, and there are always exceptions)

For example, here is your National Champion Halter Horse (DA Valentino):









And your National Champion Sport horse (Quick Silver Bey ++++//):


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh, and there can also be big differences in the build of Crabbet, Polish, Egyptian, Anglo, and all the other main types of Arabians. Check them out if you're interested, because not all Arabians are built the same


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

The sport horse type Arabian is very similar to what I know about the Crabbet strain. I have a friend who breeds high % Crabbets which are all pure Arabian, some have a little bit of other strains in them but all are 98% Crabbet or higher. Her stallion is 100% Crabbet and is something else entirely to the stick-legged deformed-looking (IMO only) halter-types... which seem to be more Egyptian-bred.

The Anglo Arabian is NOT a purebred Arabian so should not be considered a "type" or "strain" of Arabian horse. An Anglo can have only Arab and Thoroughbred blood in it, and must have a minimum of 25% Arabian to a maximum of (I believe) 75%. My Anglo is half-and-half Arab and TB.

I find that the most effective cross to breed an Anglo is Arabian sire, TB dam, or else Anglo to Anglo, or Anglo to Arabian. And the horses MUST be chosen carefully. My boy is out of a nice looking mare, by a nice looking stallion, and yet turned out looking rather awkward with a very long back, TB-type front end and Arab-type hind... he can perform well enough, but doesn't like engaging his back and hindquarter.

Edit to add; my boy is by a TB, out of an Arab. I have met many many Anglos that were from the slightly more conventional cross of Arab sire, TB dam, and all of them were a lot better put-together than mine. I've met one other Anglo that was bred the same way as my boy and that horse was equally awkward.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Strains are in reference to Egyptian Arabs.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Most eygptian arabians are very athletic and versatile.
They should not all be lumped together as halter horses. Shalom


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

attackships said:


> i grew up on an arabian/half arabian breeding farm & for a long time as a kid i didn't know any other type of horse existed. i am fascinated by other breeds but i don't think i can bring myself to buy any other breed.
> 
> they are smart, interested in people, playful, downright silly. in my experience the geldings just as much as the mares. they have the endurance to do anything you ask and they will work themselves into the ground for you.
> 
> i think people don't like them because they tend to be flighty, spooky, and snorting all the **** time. personally for a trail horse i find that useful. i like that they are aware of their surroundings and interested, and if you work with them properly they will trust your leadership and spooking wont be a problem.


TOO TRUE!! It can't add Anything to it. =D MY Arabian, "Corporal" (1982-209, RIP) was both a stinker and the most reliable horse I've ever owned.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> Most eygptian arabians are very athletic and versatile.
> They should not all be lumped together as halter horses. Shalom


Maybe in the USA.... but here in Aus, "Egyptian Arabian" is often a synonym for idiot horse with stick legs that couldn't carry 50kg. I say often, not always! Some of them ARE used as endurance mounts here. But I don't like them as a whole.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

It depends on the horse Blue Eye.
I too have a dislike for that type of horse.
But, I also own 3 straight eygptian mares one that was trained and competed successfully in dressage. Then again they were not breed for that extememly dished head either. Shalom


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

My boy is Egyptian and Crabbet, but by no means is the halter horse type. I'm not 100% sure on this, but it seems that halter horses are more often Egyptian than not, but that represents only a portion of the Egyptian types and there are a lot of Egyptian Arabs that are sport horses as well.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I know, DB  just saying, in Aus, most of the Egyptian Arabians are bred for halter. The other types, particularly the Crabbets, are bred for endurance and/or English performance pursuits. There was one very nice 98% Crabbet stallion that was doing well in the lower levels of FEI dressage a couple of years ago, and has since been retired to stud duties... I don't know why, maybe he injured himself, maybe he lost the passion for his work, or maybe he just reached the highest level he was capable of doing.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I get your point and like I said the halter horses get all the attention and give the rest a bad name.
Sadly the Arabian is being selectively bred for certain classes like the Qh and Paints. The halter horses in those stck breeds can lack the ability to perform also.
The poles had it right they used to prove the stallions in the showring and racetrack before breeding them. Shalom


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Ugh don't get me started on breeding within a breed for completely different purposes! I see nothing wrong with it in TB's as an example because there's the racing industry, which doesn't really care what the horse looks like as long as it can run fast (resulting in horses that usually have good strong hinds and nice shoulders, but quite often plain/ugly heads and very long backs - useless for higher levels of competition in any discipline), and then there's the thriving market for performance TB's which DO need to be well put-together and need a more long-term type of soundness.

HOWEVER, when I see horses that are bred for nothing other than to win classes at halter, it breaks my heart... these are good horses, which, due to unfortunate breeding, have been made into animals that are useless for anything other than looking pretty. And a lot of them actually don't do THAT very well either!


----------

